# Is a bird feeder considered baiting???



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

I've heard of guys putting bird feeders near their blinds to give them something to watch on all day hunts. I would like to put one up near my rifle blind, but not sure if it would be considered baiting?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Yes it's illegal.......


----------



## buck37 (Aug 8, 2002)

I would have to say that it is illegal, as in baiting.


----------



## gills (Jan 17, 2005)

Why not hang a suet cake feeder & a bird seed bell, as long as the deer can't reach it. I tie a seed bell in front of my tree stand at eye level.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

If deer tracks, sign, or the deer themselves are found under that bird feeder, and you're hunting for deer nearby, as in right there somewhere, that would be baiting. But only if you're hunting that area for deer. 

At least, that's the way all the CO's up here have been handling this situation, as there are thousands of people up here who have NOT given up their bird feeders, and have no intention of doing so. They just don't hunt deer there, and they do everything in their power to keep the deer away, which could be construed by a CO as deer FEEDING. 

But bird feeders for birds are NOT illegal.


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

If your asking this question, I'd sure think that your maybe trying to bend the rules. Bird feeders are legal we all know that..We also know they can be used for baiting Deer as well. Whats your intent?


----------

